# Firefox Clearing Cookies on Exit.



## Castiel (Apr 22, 2009)

Every time I exit out of Firefox and reopen it it clears all my cookies. And My browser history. And I have checked every thing on tools and everything is the same but for some reason it is doing this and I am getting tired of logging in over and over. What could it be? And since this has started I installed the Battlefield Heroes client, could that be making it do it?


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 22, 2009)

First thing I would do is check the Tools, Options, then Privacy tab.  It has a box at the bottom to clear private data upon closing Firefox.  Also check the Settings in the box next to it.

If all else simply uninstall and reinstall FF.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 22, 2009)

uncheck "Alway clear my private data when i close firefox"


----------



## Castiel (Apr 22, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> First thing I would do is check the Tools, Options, then Privacy tab.  It has a box at the bottom to clear private data upon closing Firefox.  Also check the Settings in the box next to it.
> 
> If all else simply uninstall and reinstall FF.



Yeap, I checked before and it is the same as when I installed it the first time. I haven't messed with it at all. 

And it crashes all the time.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 22, 2009)

uninstall and reinstall then.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 22, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> uncheck "Alway clear my private data when i close firefox"
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090422/Capture206.jpg



It is and still it clears.

I'll make a video real quick and give y'all the link.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 22, 2009)

locate the cookies folder for FF and find all the ones you want to keep and right click, properties, READ ONLY < make sure thats checked.

you'll never have to log into a site again


----------



## Castiel (Apr 22, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> locate the cookies folder for FF and find all the ones you want to keep and right click, properties, READ ONLY < make sure thats checked.
> 
> you'll never have to log into a site again



Okay thanks.

Video of what happens.
http://www.screentoaster.com/watch/stU09TRUZIR11fRF5fWVleVFdW


----------



## Sean8 (Apr 22, 2009)

Do you have norton installed?  If you do go into norton then settings and uncheck Firefox privacy cleanup, then make sure in firefox its to to clear when you want it too.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 22, 2009)

Sean89 said:


> Do you have norton installed?



Nope


----------



## Sean8 (Apr 22, 2009)

Castiel said:


> Nope



Damn thats weird then you even tried uninstalling and reinstalling?


----------



## Castiel (Apr 22, 2009)

Sean89 said:


> Damn thats weird then you even tried uninstalling and reinstalling?



Not yet.


----------



## Altered (Apr 22, 2009)

Do you use CCleaner? It  has an option for cleaning in it as well.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 22, 2009)

Altered said:


> Do you use CCleaner? It  has an option for cleaning in it as well.



Yes I do.

I uninstalled and reinstalled and it still is deleting after exit.


----------



## Altered (Apr 22, 2009)

Castiel said:


> Yes I do.
> 
> I uninstalled and reinstalled and it still is deleting after exit.



Check in the setting i am not sure what the def setting is but it has options somewhere in it to turn it off.


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 22, 2009)

What, it is still emptying after a re-install?

Time to use a different browser.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 22, 2009)

reboot the machine and let me know...


----------



## Castiel (Apr 22, 2009)

Altered said:


> Check in the setting i am not sure what the def setting is but it has options somewhere in it to turn it off.



I didn't see a setting like that.



mlee49 said:


> What, it is still emptying after a re-install?
> 
> Time to use a different browser.



Well last night I started to use Google Chrome and it racks up alot of cookies and data so I stopped using it this morning, and now I am using IE.



Fitseries3 said:


> reboot the machine and let me know...



I have 3 times already and still no.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 22, 2009)

system restore back to before it happened.


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 22, 2009)

Just curious if you have tried FF's latest 3.0.9


----------



## Castiel (Apr 23, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> Just curious if you have tried FF's latest 3.0.9



Yes I have. 

And now it crashes everytime I start it.


----------

